# Viner anyone?



## 2silent

Anybody have one of their bikes? Really curious about the modern offerings...

I picked this cx frame up really cheap and I've been pleased with it. I don't suppose I'm likely to actually go out and buy any of their high end road bikes (I have a Look 585) but they sure do look interesting.

I did enough research to see that a few importers have made these available over here recently.


----------



## tidi

*excellent bike,*

i had an old steel Viner which was excellent. a u.k magazine did a review on a modern carbon road frame/bike of Viner. the guy testing said it was the best bike he's ever ridden. could be u.k cycling magazine or something like that


----------



## velomoto

what size is that viner 54 or 56? - nice bike btw


----------



## 2silent

It's a 52 by their sizing. I'm 5'11" and ride a size large Look 585 on the road. Still really love this bike too- it handles really really well for me and fits great.

It's also evolved a bit (actually even since this picture too... I've added 38/48 salsa chainrings, newer 303/404 tubulars with tufo flexus cubus and a bontrager rxl road saddle) but here is one from this years setup (7800 and TRP brakes).


----------



## Papimax

*Viner*

I had a Viner back in the 70's when they started being imported into the UK. It was beautiful, with white pearl paint, cut-out lugs and fully pantographed equipment. It handled beautifully as well. The current model range seem to me to have lost their former elegance. Perhaps the titanium model would tempt me. Unfortunately it has always been a badly-known brand. Pity.


----------



## aaronbarker

I had a MR alu. 2 or something like that for a while. Early 2000's frame, all aluminum with a 1" headtube. Stiff, quick and a good climber. A great all-around frame that I certainly miss. Had to liquidate my stable a while ago, unfortunately, or I'd still be riding it. Love to have another some day.


----------



## Bill2

Here's some insight into their carbon frame building. 
Viner Maxima RS: we get our handbuilt superbike | road.cc | The website for pedal powered people: Road cycling, commuting, leisure cycling and racing. Voted the UK's number 1 cycling website at the 2010 & 2011 BikeBiz awards.


----------



## Bill2

*Maxima rs*

Picked up a used Maxima RS


----------



## Bill2

Interesting- https://vineristi.wordpress.com/ still lists the blog entry title in the column on the right, but the entry itself is gone:
"DARK CLOUDS AND SILVER LININGS http://t.co/ezJzSZmV 1 day ago"


----------



## Kuma601

I get a 404 error for that page.

Their IT site is last updated 4-18

http://www.viner.it/


----------



## Tel

*Viner Maxima*

Hi, Here's a few photo's of my recent Viner Maxima build, Super Record. Enjoy.


----------



## Bill2

Gorgeous! Love the chain stays.


----------



## Scooper

2012 Viner Aeternum... Columbus XCr stainless steel frame, weighs 14.8 pounds.


----------

